# Thank You TLF. I will never be the same.



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I used to be ignorant and happy. I thought I had a nice lawn, I enjoyed looking at my neighbors lawns, my in-laws lawns. It was all good. So, last year, I thought I could read up a bit and do a better job. One youtube video to the next, joining the TFL and I started collecting chemicals, tools, and a reel mower.

Now I look at my neighbor's lawns, my in-laws lawns, even my own lawn. I see the POA, the Dallisgrass, the wood sorrel. These lawns are not as nice as I remember. I cringe at the sight of dandelions blowing in the wind. It can't be unseen. It's not the red pill or the blue pill, it's the green pill, and there is no going back.

At least, I know now I am on the right path to the joy of domination lines, going reel low, and double wide stripes. Thank you TLF.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

&#128514; 
It wouldn't be as funny if it wasn't true!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed. I basically hate my lawn most of the time.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Just tell yourself that you're doing it for your family, neighbors, and the casual passers-by who aren't lawn fanatics and so look at your lawn and only see a luscious sea of low-cut green.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ShadowGuy said:


> I see the POA, the Dallisgrass, the wood sorrel.


Even my wife is starting to name the weeds she finds on our walks. My son knows the difference between dichondra and dollarweed.

Not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Even my wife is starting to name the weeds she finds on our walks. My son knows the difference between dichondra and dollarweed.
> 
> Not sure whether to laugh or cry.


My oldest daughter remembers the names but has a tougher time identifying the weeds. My 2 year old son, just wants to copy me and pulls up anything green, when he sees me hand pulling weeds. I gotta be careful with him around. 



Phids said:


> Just tell yourself that you're doing it for your family, neighbors, and the casual passers-by who aren't lawn fanatics and so look at your lawn and only see a luscious sea of low-cut green.


On a serious note, I am enjoying the challenge and the lawn still looks good to those who don't know better.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, I'd say the being in lockdown and TLF started my lawn neurosis last year. :lol: I now just nervously smile and try to hold back a tear every time my kid runs out to pick and blow dandelions. The other question I get all the time now is, "But didn't you just cut the lawn?"


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

thundergunexpress said:


> The other question I get all the time now is, "But didn't you just cut the lawn?"


👆


----------

